# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Заполнение отчета 6-НДФЛ

## Ольга Бухгалтер

Здравствуйте. 

Для автоматического заполнения отчета 6-НДФЛ Раздел 1 строка 021 откуда программа берет данные? У меня автоматически не заполняется, хотя уплата налога по банку проходит. 

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.17.1851), редакция 3.0 (3.0.93.20). 

Какой документ необходимо заполнить, что бы данные автоматически попадали в отчет?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> 
> Для автоматического заполнения отчета 6-НДФЛ Раздел 1 строка 021 откуда программа берет данные? У меня автоматически не заполняется, хотя уплата налога по банку проходит. 
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.17.1851), редакция 3.0 (3.0.93.20). 
> 
> Какой документ необходимо заполнить, что бы данные автоматически попадали в отчет?


Почему используете такую старую конфигурацию (3.0.93.20	18.05.21)? Для начала обновитесь до актуальной версии 3.0.107.37	09.02.22

----------


## сергейыв

Добрый день установлена Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.110.20 и до этого был релиз. Не заполняется отчеты: РСВ, 6 НДФЛ, закрытие месяца не делает, банковские выписки не грузит. Просто висит часами. В чем проблема может быть ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день установлена Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.110.20 и до этого был релиз. Не заполняется отчеты: РСВ, 6 НДФЛ, закрытие месяца не делает, банковские выписки не грузит. Просто висит часами. В чем проблема может быть ?


Какие базы - файловые или sql? Какие характеристики компьютера?

----------

